# My Horse wont GO!



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Got a 10 yr QH. from the rescue.
Rode him there at the farm, alot.
Decided I'll take him!
Got him home, I can ride him in the arena no problem! Get him out to the south open pasture, he STOPS!
I easily kick his sides, NOTHING.
I DO NOT have spurs.
Get him to spin hindquarters to get him moving, no problem!
Then I get 1 step or 2. That's it, he's done!
Helpful tips please!
He's a good boy, JUST LAZY!!!!
ORRRR STUBBORN!
Thank you!
Terry
I'm not a horse trainer etc.
I just LOVE having them.
They've always been in the family from farming. That's how I have learned to Love them.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Have you lead him around the areas you want to ride? Are there friends he does not want to be away from?


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

No to the walking him around. You mean with saddle etc on.
And the pony we have is always around, they are NOT buddy sour etc.
They could care less about each other! Lol


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

What I am getting at is he might be either unfamiliar with the area and scared to go somewhere new.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

That's a quarter horse? 

Breed questions aside, I had a QH gelding much the same when I was a child. He made a great kids horse, that more woah than go habit makes for a great babysitter. It used to make me absolutely nuts......
Never could break him of it, and my step dad was a professional trainer. Lol.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Trade him for two dimes and a nickel?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

His battery is weak.
Stick a long cord up his butt, plug it in and he will GO!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

His battery is weak.
Stick a *long* cord up his butt, plug it in and he will GO!!


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

a lil rideing switch may be all the inspiration he needs . a couple light taps might get him going .


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

If you have a trailer, load him up and haul him somewhere away from home and ride him for a good long while. Do this a few times, it will usually cure them of being barn sour. Then when you do ride out from your house, make him go. Unless you are a very experienced rider, you should not wear spurs. I wear spurs because when you are leading a pack string in the mountains, there will come a time when you need to move, "RIGHT BY GOD NOW". But spurs can get you killed in a New York minute.

On the other hand, a three foot length of old garden hose tucked under your belt has been known to work wonders with a balky horse. I am not telling you what to do, just saying.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Do you know why he ended up at a "Rescue"? It is rare that a sound useable horse ends up in a real kill pen.
Sometimes they go to a kill pen due to an incurable disease, a unfixable unsoundness. Sometimes it is psychological.

This behavior gets reinforced each time he repeats it. Perhaps it is so ingrained already, it won't change. If you could find a good trainer that has experience with such behavior, that might be your best hope, before it becomes a pattern between you and him. Might require you to be part of the re-training.

Sore hooves might be his problem. Able to trot on the soft arena surface, but painful on trail?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

He's not sore, moves out in the pasture, etc.? If not, he's just being balky.

Make him work in a circle, back up, anything to move his feet. Make it easier to walk out then stand there and balk.

I would not add a crop/whip, spurs, etc., they might work in the short term they won't cure the underlying problem of "he's got your number".


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

ShannonR said:


> That's a quarter horse?
> 
> Breed questions aside, I had a QH gelding much the same when I was a child. He made a great kids horse, that more woah than go habit makes for a great babysitter. It used to make me absolutely nuts......
> Never could break him of it, and my step dad was a professional trainer. Lol.


Well I have 2 granddaughters 4 & 2.
We've been gently working on them to ride. On our Hackney Pony.
Never considered this guy yet.
Might give him a try.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

IndyDave said:


> Trade him for two dimes and a nickel?


No TRADING! If we dont ever like him, etc. We can't sell, can't breed, he goes back to the Rescue.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> His battery is weak.
> Stick a long cord up his butt, plug it in and he will GO!!


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

arnie said:


> a lil rideing switch may be all the inspiration he needs . a couple light taps might get him going .


Been considering that! I forgot to ad, I'd try a SPANK! NO luck.
The switch might help.
Thank you!


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

muleskinner2 said:


> If you have a trailer, load him up and haul him somewhere away from home and ride him for a good long while. Do this a few times, it will usually cure them of being barn sour. Then when you do ride out from your house, make him go. Unless you are a very experienced rider, you should not wear spurs. I wear spurs because when you are leading a pack string in the mountains, there will come a time when you need to move, "RIGHT BY GOD NOW". But spurs can get you killed in a New York minute.
> 
> On the other hand, a three foot length of old garden hose tucked under your belt has been known to work wonders with a balky horse. I am not telling you what to do, just saying.


Thank you for the input! Yeah, I'd like to use other means than spurs.
I'm working on the trailer.
It took 4 of us, to get him in.
I have my trailer in the arena trying to get him used to it.
He was number 12 removed from a HORRIBLE farm. All starved to death.
Skin and bones. My horse Dancer was checking on a corn cob.
They took hom to the University of Ill.
They were able to save him.
Is the story they told me.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

haypoint said:


> Do you know why he ended up at a "Rescue"? It is rare that a sound useable horse ends up in a real kill pen.
> Sometimes they go to a kill pen due to an incurable disease, a unfixable unsoundness. Sometimes it is psychological.
> 
> This behavior gets reinforced each time he repeats it. Perhaps it is so ingrained already, it won't change. If you could find a good trainer that has experience with such behavior, that might be your best hope, before it becomes a pattern between you and him. Might require you to be part of the re-training.
> ...


He does move back and forth at the arena fence. Side to side.
But no where else.
My wife just got back from a trip to a Missouri horse farm.
The woman (horse trainer) told her that she thinks it's an Anxiety issue. If he was ABUSED and starved at a farm. He could have been stalled for massive amount of time.
Causing this rocking motion.
She said to keep an eye on his weight.
If he's OK (weight wise), he may always have it, but might be able to deal with it.
I do not have stalls, open runs only.
He's holding his weight real well, right now.
I have him trimmed every 6-8 weeks.
Pick his hooves before trying to ride.
I wanted a laid back horse for trail riding.
I'm beyond the SPEED issue.
But not just go SIT in the pasture!!! Lol!
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> He's not sore, moves out in the pasture, etc.? If not, he's just being balky.
> 
> Make him work in a circle, back up, anything to move his feet. Make it easier to walk out then stand there and balk.
> 
> I would not add a crop/whip, spurs, etc., they might work in the short term they won't cure the underlying problem of "he's got your number".


I'll work more lunging etc. He does fine for me in the arena. He does backup. and I'm trying to get him to walk sideways, no luck there yet.
Go outside of the arena, it's a shutdown.
He eats in the pasture, Im trying to ride him in. 
He's not real frisky, like my other old horses were.
Usually when it gets COLD, they run alot.
Not him!


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

TerryR said:


> No TRADING! If we dont ever like him, etc. We can't sell, can't breed, he goes back to the Rescue.


That's in the CONTRACT!


----------



## Pyrpup2016 (Sep 11, 2016)

Is there someone else with a horse that could ride with you out into the pasture? Sounds to me like he's never been "outside" and, being a herd animal, he doesn't want to leave his safe place. Company could help him, hopefully only temporarily needed.


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

If he goes fine in the arena, he's just being willful when asked to travel off from home. You have to be more willful. Every horse will test every rider at some early point in their "relationship". It's how they determine their position in the pecking order. Really nothing personal.

Come to the party prepared for him to move more than you want when you get your point across - maybe up, down and sideways when you enforce the rules. But come prepared to win. Every time he gets by with this, it gets more cemented in his brain. If you don't think you are up for a little adventure, find somebody who is. But you will still have to make your peace with him eventually.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Alder said:


> If he goes fine in the arena, he's just being willful when asked to travel off from home. You have to be more willful. Every horse will test every rider at some early point in their "relationship". It's how they determine their position in the pecking order. Really nothing personal.
> 
> Come to the party prepared for him to move more than you want when you get your point across - maybe up, down and sideways when you enforce the rules. But come prepared to win. Every time he gets by with this, it gets more cemented in his brain. If you don't think you are up for a little adventure, find somebody who is. But you will still have to make your peace with him eventually.


Great info! Thank you! I watched a couple of U-tube videos on a horse that does the same thing! I just have to stay on and be persistant.
If it takes 1/2 day, so be it!
But dont let him win!
Makes sense!
I'll have the pony in the South pasture also.
Thanks Everyone!


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I like what Alder had to say, but also as they said, be prepared to move in a direction you may not think he should go in! A crop would be a good idea to help him past that point, but not a hard hitting, butt pounding, just as encouragement to move forward! Some people use entirely too much crop I've noticed, and that can make for a nasty landing:-(

So glad you have taken this boy in, he is cute Hope he works it all out for you!


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

aoconnor1 said:


> I like what Alder had to say, but also as they said, be prepared to move in a direction you may not think he should go in! A crop would be a good idea to help him past that point, but not a hard hitting, butt pounding, just as encouragement to move forward! Some people use entirely too much crop I've noticed, and that can make for a nasty landing:-(
> 
> So glad you have taken this boy in, he is cute Hope he works it all out for you!


Thank you for your input!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

every time you try and give up, just makes him that much more in command.
the next time you go out, you had better win.
instead of riding straight away, ride sort of parallel to where you eventually want to go. back and forth and gradually moving away from home a few feet at a time.. 
do not use spurs. go easy with the switch. only one hit needed to get his attention.
this horse is training you at the moment..


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Barring any medical or foot problems that he might be having, I'd suggest having a friend bring another horse and ride them together, see if he'll leave his safe zone with company leading the way.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I also wanted to add that possibly hand walking him out into the area past his stopping point might not be a bad idea. If he truly hasn’t been out of an arena in his past life, he may be nervous about going farther than your pasture. 

I have never been too stuck up to just step down and lead my horse if needed to help them past a scary thought or subject. Works like a charm usually, and my horses know I’m not putting them into a bad situation, but rather a safe place with me guiding them and then getting back on and riding them through the area. 

Without being there to see first hand what is happening and his reactions, I don’t think anyone can really know for sure what will or won’t work to get him past his issue of not moving into uncharted territory. But with patience and a calm, steady hand, you will help him past his problem


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

haypoint said:


> Do you know why he ended up at a "Rescue"? It is rare that a sound useable horse ends up in a real kill pen.
> Sometimes they go to a kill pen due to an incurable disease, a unfixable unsoundness. Sometimes it is psychological”
> 
> I strongly disagree about rescues from kill pens being mostly unrideable horses and that getting one that rides is rare. Dealing with a fair number of kill pen horses, I have found them to be mostly pasture ornaments that people toss away after that cute baby horse grows up into a raging stallion or unhandled mare because the owners weren’t horse people but simply wanted one in their pasture or for the kids to ride that no one ever did anything with.
> ...


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sorry, this was what I was posting as a response.. Didn't mean for the whole thing to be in a quote frame!

I strongly disagree about rescues from kill pens being mostly unrideable horses and that getting one that rides is rare. Dealing with a fair number of kill pen horses, I have found them to be mostly pasture ornaments that people toss away after that cute baby horse grows up into a raging stallion or unhandled mare because the owners weren’t horse people but simply wanted one in their pasture or for the kids to ride that no one ever did anything with. 

While some are definitely lame or unrideable for one or another reason, a LOT of them come out of the kill pens through adoption and are successfully trained and ridden. I have 4 right now, and 2 are registered QH’s that never got a chance. Both are extremely nice horses and broke to ride now. It’s a matter of knowing what to do once you own a kill pen rescue. The other 2 I have are able to be ridden if I chose to, but they are very small and can only carry a smaller person, and I’m 6 feet tall and look quite silly on them

My vet just did a clinic Sunday on Kill Pen horse adoption and the things to look for and do when adopting a horse from a kill pen or adopting from a rescue that pulls from kill pens. There is a lot of interest in it right now. But even so, there ARE horses that have reason for being where they are and should not be pulled by a bleeding heart rescue and sent to adopters who know nothing about what they are doing. Terry R doesn’t fit into the latter category, as they know about horses, but sadly there are those who adopt out of pity for the horse, only to make them worse. I’m picking up a gelding in that situation this week.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

aoconnor1 said:


> Sorry, this was what I was posting as a response.. Didn't mean for the whole thing to be in a quote frame!
> 
> I strongly disagree about rescues from kill pens being mostly unrideable horses and that getting one that rides is rare. Dealing with a fair number of kill pen horses, I have found them to be mostly pasture ornaments that people toss away after that cute baby horse grows up into a raging stallion or unhandled mare because the owners weren’t horse people but simply wanted one in their pasture or for the kids to ride that no one ever did anything with.
> 
> ...


I have an Older Retired Coworker, who is the trainer at the rescue. He told me about this horse when he heard my other had just died of colic.
Soon, I drove over with my wife, took my saddle also.
We went there 3 times.
I rode 5 other horses.
I loved this guy, and a QH mare.
Was torn which one to take.
I offered for a little less price to take both.
While we were dickering around, someone else adopted the mare.
I've had many worse issues with other horses I had. So I figured I'll get through this. But didn't know he'd shut down!
I'll walk him further down the road. I haven't seen much fear in him, but he is very attentive to all of his surroundings.
More than others, from what I've seen.
Again, I will try out the other methods to see what makes him tick.
I'll get back with some results, hopefully GOOD ONES!


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Sorry everyone, haven't had a chance to try riding again.
Bad rainy weather, and extra O.T. working.
I'll get there!
Thank u again!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My neighbor had the same issue with a quarter horse he bought this past March. He solved the issue by letting his saddle mare roam the new horse through the open gates between his various pasture and thicket areas for a few weeks and saddling both horses and walking the areas every few days. At the end of the pasture familiarization roaming and ride leading, he and his daughter started riding both horses around all of their place.

He told me the new horse had been fairly ignored by it's former owner , had no other horses to socialize with and spent most of it's time stabled but after about a month getting used to the 45 acres of pasture he has and the company of his mare, the horse is not only comfortable in whichever area he pastures them. when his mare goes to the barn , the new gelding at first reluctantly heads to the barn but the sweet feed waiting gets him there.

When he first got him if he was in the pasture adjoining the line nearest my house and dog kennel, he never came close to the fence. Now when I walk my dogs near our property line if the new horse is near the line he whinnies at my dogs, they bark a time or two at him and they all sniff and nuzzle each other at the fence.

All you can do is give the horse time.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm no horse doc, but it sounds to me like this horse is fixing to die..... From a gunshot wound!


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

OP what your horse is doing when he rocks back and forth is called weaving...
http://www.wowhorses.com/weaving.html#.W_bgS-JRfIU

Do you have a friend who is a trainer or can you afford to take some lessons on this horse? I think that would be a better way to go than a garden hose or a crop....learn the horse and learn what to do first. Have you had a vet look him over?


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Grey Mare said:


> OP what your horse is doing when he rocks back and forth is called weaving...
> http://www.wowhorses.com/weaving.html#.W_bgS-JRfIU
> 
> Do you have a friend who is a trainer or can you afford to take some lessons on this horse? I think that would be a better way to go than a garden hose or a crop....learn the horse and learn what to do first. Have you had a vet look him over?


Yes, vet looked him all over just a month ago, after having his teeth floated.
He never called it WEAVING, but knew what I was talking about.
Now that I have U-tubed HORSE WEAVING, that is exactly what my DANCER does.
Thank you so much, for the information on his condition!
This helps so much!
I just LUV this horse forum!
I used so much info from here, regarding my horse problems, etc.
Fabulous people here!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

aoconnor1 said:


> I strongly disagree about rescues from kill pens being mostly unrideable horses and that getting one that rides is rare.


What was ones a simple thing has gotten quite complex. Over the past 40m years, I have attended hundreds of horse sales. As a part of a former job, I have had lengthy discussions with a half dozen buyers of kill horses.
Kill buyers have always sorted out a few of the "better" horses to foist off on unsuspecting buyers, because they can get a bit more for the horse without hauling it to Quebec. A few Kill Buyers get a laugh out of bidding up some junky horse, just so some soft hearted person can "save" the horse from the kill buyer. Some know that after the sales, people show up to "rescue" horses from the kill pen. So, to insure they have a full trailer for the trip to slaughter, they buy better horses, so they can profit by selling to a rescuer. So, kill buyers do sell horses with some life in them, but in the strictest sense, they weren't actually headed to slaughter.

Next are the "Rescue" sites. They may pretend to be a Kill Pen somewhere or they might be someone's barn that is used to broker low cost horses. But call the barn, "Rescue" and you can buy cheap horses and sell horses with a story. The demand for owning a "Rescue" horse is growing.

People that have tired of their pasture ornament are not likely to turn it over to a kill buyer. More likely they'd turn it over to a Rescue that promises to find a good home. This horse was never at risk of slaughter, but the next owner believes they "rescued" their horse.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

haypoint said:


> What was ones a simple thing has gotten quite complex. Over the past 40m years, I have attended hundreds of horse sales. As a part of a former job, I have had lengthy discussions with a half dozen buyers of kill horses.
> Kill buyers have always sorted out a few of the "better" horses to foist off on unsuspecting buyers, because they can get a bit more for the horse without hauling it to Quebec. A few Kill Buyers get a laugh out of bidding up some junky horse, just so some soft hearted person can "save" the horse from the kill buyer. Some know that after the sales, people show up to "rescue" horses from the kill pen. So, to insure they have a full trailer for the trip to slaughter, they buy better horses, so they can profit by selling to a rescuer. So, kill buyers do sell horses with some life in them, but in the strictest sense, they weren't actually headed to slaughter.
> 
> Next are the "Rescue" sites. They may pretend to be a Kill Pen somewhere or they might be someone's barn that is used to broker low cost horses. But call the barn, "Rescue" and you can buy cheap horses and sell horses with a story. The demand for owning a "Rescue" horse is growing.
> ...


Totally understand what is said here, about Kill Pen Rescues! Still making MONEY off them!
My little 78 yr old, (Cute as a button!) Horse Rescue Woman, is solely out to find properly fit horse people to take her rescued horses. My wife and I went thru an unbelievable application process.
She drove 40+ miles to inspect our farm.
Gave us all criteria needed to know what was expected.
Made us come back 2 more times, to ride this horse before taking him.
We signed papers, stating, we cannot sell, or give him away or he comes back to her rescue farm. She has over 60 horses. 20 or more horses will never be ridden, if a person wanted for a pasture pet you could aquire.
The money asked for these horses cover their approximate time there, to recover costs.
This Little Woman is An ANGEL from Heaven for Horses.
She owns 200 acres. Her husband owned a construction business. Everytime he built a massive barn for his equipment, she came in installing horse stalls!
He gave in to her for her loving ways!
He became just as gentle watching her RESCUE grow!
Then he passed away, and she has continued to grow with 100% volunteer help. They get their perks, trust me.
My old coworker, working as a trainer just aquired a BEAUTIFUL 7 yr old QH Mare. 
We have No Rights per her Contract to sell, give away, breed, this horse.
If we cant take care of, dont like, or anything else, she comes and takes him back.
We get a yearly inspection to make sure he's properly takin care of, and my farm continues to her standards.
Shes very easy, she wants her horses to be takin care of.
Shes very different from the kill pen rescues that Haypoint talks about.
I can call her tomorrow, and tell her I dont want this horse, and she'll be here in 5 days to pick up.
I'm out the fee, etc.
And we're givin 3 mos buying him, to return, to get our money back.
No questions asked.
What more could you ask from a rescue.
He's 100% fully takin care of for life.
We like it!
I know there will be many here that won't agree to this.
And I'm going to get to hear it now! LOL!
And NO this horse is NOT going to get a BULLET, as one person replied.
I'm working with him daily to aquire his trust to me, my trust to him.
I now have him walking up to me, following me, licking my right hand, licking my left hand. Then just standing there saying pet me!
He's never even come close to this month's before.
He coming around, after being starved to death as a child.
As I stated before, he was 1 of 12 starving on a farm. Have seen his starving pictures, and just cant imagine why a HUMAN would do this!
This is his STORY!
I will get him to ride!
And THANK YOU everyone for all of your input.
Everyone has different ways dealing with these BIG loving animals.
I'm soaking up all help you give me!
Thank you!
Since I posted this, we've buried my wife's cancer ridden mother, Dec 13th.
Diagnosed only 2 mos earlier.
My wife endured getting T-Boned in her car, Rolling her 3 times, by an unlicensed, no insured drug dealer, while she was leaving the hospital visiting her mother before her passing. 4 days in hospital recovery. 3 broken vertebra, 3 cracked ribs.
Still suffering today, as I write this.
My father has a few weeks to live since they've pulled his plug.
Been in a nursing home for 2 years plus.
Dec. 24th my wife got her call she possibly has malignant thyroid gland tumors, found from CAT scan she had from wrecked car accident.
Boy when it RAINS IT POURS!
So needless to say, I haven't had time to ride my horse.
We'll get there!


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

*My horse wont go..*dont they make a little blue pill for that???


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

D-BOONE said:


> *My horse wont go..*dont they make a little blue pill for that???


Might need 2!!!! Lol!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

TerryR said:


> Totally understand what is said here, about Kill Pen Rescues! Still making MONEY off them!
> My little 78 yr old, (Cute as a button!) Horse Rescue Woman, is solely out to find properly fit horse people to take her rescued horses. My wife and I went thru an unbelievable application process.
> She drove 40+ miles to inspect our farm.
> Gave us all criteria needed to know what was expected.
> ...


I'm thinking good thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm thinking good thoughts for you and your family.


Thanks IP!
I hope 2019 brings in a better year!
Didn't mean to bring up all the problems. Everyone has them!
Have a Happy New Year!


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

2018 sure has given your family a lot of body slams. Hope 2019 is kinder to you. Prayers for you and yours TerryR.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Teej said:


> 2018 sure has given your family a lot of body slams. Hope 2019 is kinder to you. Prayers for you and yours TerryR.


Thank you! Teej
I hope so too!
Happy New Year to you!


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Goodness, I am adding my wishes and prayers for a better 2019 for you than 2018 was.


----------

